# How much will a 75 hp tractor push



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a 75 h.p. 4wd tractor and want to put a pusher on it. Which would be better, a 10' or 12'. I have a large shopping center to do and all of my trucks are already placed. Thanks


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

10' should do it. Any bigger would get too heavy with that hp.


----------



## snow tender (Nov 30, 2008)

I would use the 10'. It really depends how heavy it is and how long the runs are.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

What kind? How much does it weigh? Is that PTO or engine horse power? Who's pusher are you planning on running?


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

JD Dave;869917 said:


> What kind? How much does it weigh? Is that PTO or engine horse power? Who's pusher are you planning on running?


New Holland- 8,000 lbs- engine- protech or snow fighter, also, does a pusher with a rubber cutting edge clean very well?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Xforce 1;869927 said:


> New Holland- 8,000 lbs- engine- protech or snow fighter, also, does a pusher with a rubber cutting edge clean very well?


No it doesn't and a 10 ft will be plenty for your loader. You might be able to push a 12ft in perfect traction conditions but not very often. JMO


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

JD Dave;869959 said:


> No it doesn't and a 10 ft will be plenty for your loader. You might be able to push a 12ft in perfect traction conditions but not very often. JMO


Would you recommend to put a steel edge on being it does not have a trip?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Xforce 1;869964 said:


> Would you recommend to put a steel edge on being it does not have a trip?


No if anything a urathane edge. I really don't have any first hand use with one though. I do know you only use steel if you don't have trip. You'll be fine with the rubber most of the time, just keep it properly adjusted.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a NH TN75 (75 hp New Holland MFWD, with weights, etc, weighs about 8000lbs)
I put a 8' plow with wings on it (don't do this BTW, get the pusher)
so that's about 9.5' wide
and it's about all it can handle in a heavy wet snow, it runs out of traction long before it runs out of power.

10' pusher would be the max I would go.
I would honestly think real hard about a 8' box.

Think about it, a big skid steer doesn't weigh much less than 7500lbs, and most people put 8' on them (sometimes 10")
and a skid steer has much fewer traction problems.
10' also has transportation problems (too big to move around without taking it apart)

That said, JDDave has much more experience with tractors and pushers than I do


----------



## lawnkale (Dec 4, 2008)

we have a kubota 7040 which is like 75 hp. I would recommed steel cutting edge all day long. the rubber edge puts alot of drag on engine. we had a 10' pusher on it and pushing is no problem. The problem is steering. u turn the wheel and keeps going straight. SO we took off pusher and bought 810 blizzard plow. Its a truck blade with custom mount. Has turned out to be a great plowing machine


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

tymusicLone Cowboy. Is your TN 75 a super steer model, If so be carefull with the weight you carry cuz my 1999 model ended up witha busted cast right where it swivels under the tractor. I had a 10 foot plow (Horst) mounted on the loader. The mechanic at the NH dealership said to me in his Swiss accent. Jake I think that the plow will be to heavy for the tractor.  I told him basically that it sits all summer and it gonna hafta work for its vacation in the summer. That lasted for 3 seasons and it broke. At that time I started to call it "Stupid Steer" but I think the mech was right.:realmad:


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

From time to time I use a 12' pusher with rubber edge on a *New Holland TV145,* 20,000lbs and 105hp. 
Not that the tractor won't handle the pusher, but in heavy wet or deep snow you can feel it working. 
Yours should handle a 10' pusher without too much of a problem, just might need to take smaller bites in deep snow.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

augerandblade;870721 said:


> tymusicLone Cowboy. Is your TN 75 a super steer model, If so be carefull with the weight you carry cuz my 1999 model ended up witha busted cast right where it swivels under the tractor. I had a 10 foot plow (Horst) mounted on the loader. The mechanic at the NH dealership said to me in his Swiss accent. Jake I think that the plow will be to heavy for the tractor.  I told him basically that it sits all summer and it gonna hafta work for its vacation in the summer. That lasted for 3 seasons and it broke. At that time I started to call it "Stupid Steer" but I think the mech was right.:realmad:


Nope, normal steer
and for exactly that reason. (more stuff to break)

honestly I don't use the TN much anymore, it wasn't all that useful
and now we got the SS and that's way quicker.


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys, but will I have problems with tearing surfaces up with a steel edge? I know it don't on a plow ( I know sometimes it does) but never been around a pusher. As for heavy snows, our average snow is around 3-5 inches but of coarse we get our heavier ones to. The lot is about 3 acres or so.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I agree with LC, even a 10 ft might be pushing it after I thought about.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JD Dave;869959 said:


> No it doesn't and a 10 ft will be plenty for your loader. You might be able to push a 12ft in perfect traction conditions but not very often. JMO


curious Dave, would this statement you made change a little if he had told you it was an Arctic pusher he was putting on it as opposed to a protech?....do they reduce drag as much as some claim over a solid mounted pusher?


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

well its not a tractor but we put 14' pushers with rubber on 15,000 lb 95 hp backhoe. steering is a ***** and having a salt truck run after you is a good idea. however, there is nothing to break with a rubber edge.


----------



## lawnkale (Dec 4, 2008)

snocrete;870814 said:


> curious Dave, would this statement you made change a little if he had told you it was an Arctic pusher he was putting on it as opposed to a protech?....do they reduce drag as much as some claim over a solid mounted pusher?


I will put my .02 in. and say that an artic makes all the difference. We have bumped up 2' on every protech pusher we replaced with an arctic with less drag on machine. An artic requires no down pressure. Switching to arctic also took care of our steering problem.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

snocrete;870814 said:


> curious Dave, would this statement you made change a little if he had told you it was an Arctic pusher he was putting on it as opposed to a protech?....do they reduce drag as much as some claim over a solid mounted pusher?


We have only ran 3 rubber pusher for a limited amount of time because we couldn't deal with there scraping ability and I didn't realize untill after how much drag the rubber created. The Arctics do push very easy and do scrape better then a solid steel edge but not by much. If your going from rubber to an Arctic it will be night and day difference. It will be interesting to see how all of the moving parts on the Arctic stand up over the next 5 years.


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

I run a John Deere 2555 with a 10' pusher on it and it does fine. It is mfwd and the rear tires have fluid and we also have a weight bracket on the 3 point hitch with another 1200 lbs on it. Steering is sometimes a problem but normally it works fine.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

You can go for the 10 foot, and yes rubber will create more drag. I use switch blades because you get the best of both worlds. There is a huge learning curve when pushing snow with a tractor. You can assist turning with your brakes, and most guys put way to much down pressure when plowing. I have seen guys pushing snow with the front wheels of the ground and then complaining it wont turn. Once you get the hang of it you will love it.


----------

